# Worried about constant panting



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Goldens pant, mine pant when excited, anxious, curious, hot, happy.... almost anytime. If you are concerned see your vet. I know our first golden had SAS and her cardiologist was always telling us to look for up mouth breathing, I said she is always panting and the Dr. said that is normal in bigger dogs. So if it's not excessive it's probably ok.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I was thinking heart murmur , maybe? I would have thought a vet would have picked it up by now. Goldens do pant a lot, but I don't really remember my young dogs doing it. I would have a talk with the vet. Keep us posted !


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My dog is a big panter... unless he's sleeping he's pretty much always panting... its kinda annoying when you're trying to sleep and he's right next to you haha but I dunno... I just figure that's just what Goldens do ?


----------



## lizamartin (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks people for weighing in on this --- I hope it's normal but I will see the vet and I'll let you know what he says about it!! Thanks again.


----------



## TobysDad (Apr 7, 2009)

*Like a freight train*

Our guy pants like a freight train. Only time he seems to stop is when he is asleep. A trainer we spoke with told us she thought he was anxious.


----------

